# School ages and which Grade would that be?



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone
I've put this post on the local Kelowna forum but thought it couldn't hurt to put it here as well..

Great forum by the way if you are interested in that area and haven't seen it...

At the moment we are still in sunny UK but are going over to Kelowna, BC, hopefully Mission area or kettle valley? in July this year, but not unfortunately until the schools break for summer, so my biggest worry at present is getting our 2 daughters into school come September.

So a few questions that I would love answered:

My daughter will turn 13 in June this year. If she starts school in Canada in September, which grade will she go into and is that the first year of secondary school or the second??.
We are looking at Kelowna secondary school for her, which has a great reputation as far as I can see, does anyone know if it its really oversubscribed, if we have a chance of getting her in? Or are there any other schools which would be equally as good..?

Our other daughter will be 10 in April, can anyone recommend a school for her age, and which grade would she enter in September . I've only just got my head around year 8 and 9 etc in the UK whatever happened to yr1, yr2, yr3 and so on...?

Does anyone have children the same ages and who well did they settle?

Thanks in advance for your time. There are lots of us out here that really appreciates it.:clap2:

Regards
Nic.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Best to check with School District*



sauspop said:


> Hi Everyone
> I've put this post on the local Kelowna forum but thought it couldn't hurt to put it here as well..
> 
> Great forum by the way if you are interested in that area and haven't seen it...
> ...


In our school district, #79 (every area has its own, Kelownas is #23) you are generally 5 years older than the grade you are in, ie: my niece turned 13 in July, and started grade 8 in September, and that has been the way since I was in school, but alot can depend on birthdate and also where you come from, when my wife came to BC from Ontario in the 1968,, she was put in grade 2 even though she had passed grade 2 in ontario, because the curriculum was different here than there, the same may apply for someone coming from abroad. Elementary shcools are generaly grades kindergarten to grade 6, but some include 7, middle/jr.secondary are usually 7-9, and high school/secondary are 10-12, but there again, it could depend on the school and area, there have been alot of school closures in BC over the last few years due to Gov't cutbacks. , I would suggest contacting the school district 23 for an exact answer to each question. But in the mean time hope this helps.


----------



## sauspop (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for that gringotim..

So it isn't just me the whole system is confusing...Maybe an email to the schools them.

Regards

Nic.


----------

